# 2007 26Kbrs For Sale / Opps - Traded It In...



## KenB (Jun 29, 2007)

For sale in great condition. Need to move up to a side slide bunkhouse model. The six kids are getting taller and wider, the two parents are getting shorter, but wider









Located along the Missouri River in Missouri Valley, IA, on I-29 (30 miles north of Omaha, Nebraska); also have home on the Mississippi River, in Prairie du Chien, WI, on US-18, 65 miles north of Dubuque, IA, and 65 miles south if La Crosse, WI.

Photos available.

Attached file is the NADA comparison for other models. 2007 26KBRS is not listed in NADA for some reason.

$11,500.00
View attachment Compare.pdf


Ken


----------



## KenB (Jun 29, 2007)

KenB said:


> For sale in good condition. Need to move up to a side slide bunkhouse model. The six kids are getting taller and wider, the two parents are getting shorter, but wider
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just had to add at least one reply before this thing is traded in - even if the reply is by the author!

From what I have seen here and other sites, most used RVs in this economy are like homes, going at wholesale prices through private parties. I can get trade in value above what Lakeshore quoted me, and a new purchase price that matches Lakeshore's to boot - from a local dealer. For wholesale price, it is a lot easier to trade it in than bother with a private sale that is even $1,000 above that price.

This is what we all work for in a new purchase. Yet, it seems when we go to sell a used RV we act as if we paid MSRP and actually feel our RVs are worth NADA high retail? NADA's average retail on my model is not too far below what I actually paid new.

(Of course there is that first time RV owner factor; someone who never deals a dealer down on a new RV; they go shopping only for used, and think that use price being offered is a steal -as they compare it to the new MSRP. Seems plenty of sellers get "their price" from those folks. )

So, Outbackers, tell me what is the critical thing on receiving interest in used model? I have seen people place their models up at basically NADA Low retail and finally spark interest. Yet others place theirs way above that, and some folks write in (not to purchase), but to comment that the asking price is a great one (inferring the price is below what they would be willing to sell their RV for).

Is it the model / floor plan that sell; not the actual street value / pricing of the RV?

We actually have six kids and need a bunkhouse just to sleep our own immediate family, let alone guests. Seems the bunkhouses are the least sold new and slow to go as used; especially one such as the 26KBRS which had no side slide.

However, it had the only King rear slide in 2007, and the lack of side slide is hardly a handicap since the 2007 and earlier models side slides barely slid out anyway? It does however, offer light weight and a huge amount of storage room for a 1/2 ton TV. With 8 passengers in the TV, two canoes or kayaks on the roof rack, six bicycles, two tents, and a mess of other gear loaded into the RV itself - the 1500 Suburban 5.3 L had no problems pulling the load.

New, not many people needed the exact features and bought the 26KBRS. Used though, at a price below NADA low retail, it is still not interesting? Why, because of floor plan / no side slide?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What are you getting to replace this one? 301BQ?


----------



## KenB (Jun 29, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What are you getting to replace this one? 301BQ?


I want your TV and would love your trailer!

We finally learned to simply consider (as one point of view) the rationalizations and part time engineering theories of others, and focus on only our rationalizations and theories So the obvious upgrade to fit our specific needs WAS the 301 BQ.

Then we began looking looked at options since the new generation of floorplans and features has placed these ultra lights at ther maximum capacity for a 1/2 tom TV.The immediate needs we have are a roomier bunkhouse model with a upgrade in TV to come later. We'll stay local and under 60 MPH until then!

We compared many manufacturers, but were firmly concvinced Keystone was the best in quality and features. As options to Outback we looked at the Bullet Premier 31 BH and Cougar X-Lite 29 BHS (weight) because our 1/2 Ton might tow those with some gear included.

The other option is the X-Lite 31 SBQ (about the same weight was a 301 BQ). Sacrificing ectra room in the queen bedroom and gaining the ability to sleep 4 in the bunkhouse and still have a room with some free walking space actually when not sleeping was a good option since the kids all want to use their computers (home school), and they tend to crowd the dining area otherwise.

Outback was so imprinted on us though; being some form of mountain lion would seem weird. I hope Outbackers will still talk to me


----------



## KenB (Jun 29, 2007)

Erased...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I had luck on a RVUSA listing this spring. That's the easier time to sell, but of course the key is finding someone who wants to buy. Therefore, I'd do Craigslist, RVUSA, local paper and OB'ers.... More eyes increases the likelihood of interest...

Good luck with the sale. I think the price is a great one (missed the posting the first time)!


----------



## KenB (Jun 29, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I had luck on a RVUSA listing this spring. That's the easier time to sell, but of course the key is finding someone who wants to buy. Therefore, I'd do Craigslist, RVUSA, local paper and OB'ers.... More eyes increases the likelihood of interest...
> 
> Good luck with the sale. I think the price is a great one (missed the posting the first time)!


Thanks Nathan; with no interest here I was a little discouraged to spend any time on other sites and also aprehensive to deal with inquiries, photos, arranging the sale, etc. I was being lazy; will fish those other sites and see what turns up


----------

